# Festplatte, mehr U/min oder mehr Cache



## schweinbärmann (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

- ich möchte mir eine neue Festplatte zum zocken holen und frage mich ob mehr U/min oder mehr Cache besser ist.

Zur Auswahl:

WD 500 GB Caviar Blue (7.200 U/min)
WD 500 GB Caviar Green (64 MB Cache)

- Außerdem möchte ich wissen welche von beiden besser als Systemplatte geeignet ist.
- Und zu guter Letzt, wie ist das wenn ich Spiele auf einer zweiten Festplatte installiere, sind die Ladezeiten dann länger und müssen die Spiele immer noch neu installiert werden, wenn man die Systemplatte neu aufsetzt ?


----------



## Heretic (29. Mai 2012)

Die Caviar Green ist eher eine Datengrab Festplatte.

Fürs spielen sollte eher die Blue oder gar Black hinhalten (die Velo wird wohl zu teuer ^^)

Wobei ich mal so frage ob du schon den begriff SSD kennst ?
Wie viel Speicherplatzt würdest du mind brauchen?

Als System Platte würde ich die Blue nehmen. Weil sie auch Flotteren zugriff bietet mit mehr U/min. Cache ist da kaum wichtig.
Wenn du spiele auf eine sekundäre Platte installierst, dann haben diese natürlich den Vorteil , dass die HDD sich nur um das spiel Kümmert. Das kann das laden minimalst verbessers.
Aber naja die HDD sollte dann schon mind. Gleichgut wie die Systemplatte sein ^^.

Viele Spiele sind in der Registry verankert.
Bedutet installierst du z.B ne Spiel auf ner anderen Platte als die system Platte kann das spiel nur von dem Betriebssystem gestartet werden , welches die Installation vollzogen hat.
Bei Neuaufsetztung usw musste das Spiel dann neu installieren.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Phylypp123 (29. Mai 2012)

1. Also ich würde sagen das die Umdrehungen klar mehr Vorteile an Geschwindigkeiten bringen als ein Cache. Zur Not guck dir die an Western Digital WD5003ABYX 500 GB die hat beides 

2. Ich würde persönliche die Caviar Blue eher nehmen wegen der höheren Umdrehungszahl als Systemplatte bzw. nichts geht über eine SSD 

3. Die Ladezeiten dürften nicht länger werden, wie lange die sind hängt von Geschwindigkeit der Platte ansich, Prozessor und Ram ab. Und ja du musst Spiele die auf einer zweiten Festplatte oder Partition sind neu installieren wenn du die Systemplatte neuaufsetzt

Edit: Zu langsam geschrieben :/ ^^


----------



## Supeq (29. Mai 2012)

Leute, ne SSD mit knapp 500GB kostet immernoch das 10fache von dem was die HD kostet, glaub das kommt für den TO nicht in Frage


----------



## Heretic (29. Mai 2012)

Wer sagt das ? 

Es ist ja nicht geklärt ob er die 500GB auch braucht. ^^

Ich hab mir auch nur 2TB (statt 1TB) gekauft , weil die lediglich ca. 25% oder warns 30% ka. Teurer war und das bei 100% mehr Kapazität.....

Mehr als Vorschlagen und hinweisen geht doch ehh nicht.

und außerdem isses gerade mal das 6,6 fache


----------



## Phylypp123 (29. Mai 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Leute, ne SSD mit knapp 500GB kostet immernoch das 10fache von dem was die HD kostet, glaub das kommt für den TO nicht in Frage



Er kann doch seine alte Platte als Datengrab nehmen und sich eine 128-256 GB Platte holen, die sind nicht mehr so teuer. Ich glaube er hat sich nur eine 500 GB HDD genommen, weil er nicht mehr braucht. Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sind die auch viel zu teuer. Fürs gleiche Geld kann er eine Samsung 1 TB bekommen  (Alternate)


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auf u/min und nicht Cache setzen.
Habe selber eine SSD als Systemplatte, eine Caviar Blue 1TB als Platte für Spiele, Bilder und Musik sowie zwei Caviar Greens (2 und 3 TB) für Videos und als Sicherungslaufwerk.
Die Blue ist gefühlt (NICHT!) gemessen flotter als die Greens.
Wird aber auch etwas wärmer.


----------



## ludscha (29. Mai 2012)

VelociRaptor, hätte ich eine übrig


----------



## schweinbärmann (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin nun am überlegen ob ich mir eine 120-128 GB SSD hole, da die ja recht günstig sind im Vergleich zu den kleineren und größeren SSD's, ich mein vor nem halben Jahr waren die noch 60-70€ teurer. Viel Platz für Spiele brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht (Fifa, Diablo 3, CS, vllt mal wieder WoW naaa lieber nicht ) aber dafür würde eine 128 GB SSD doch reichen oder ? Der Performancegewinn zu der Caviar Blue wäre enorm richtig, zu der Black auch ?

Für Musik, Filme und sowas habe ich eine externe bzw. werde mir dann irgendwann eine Caviar Green holen.

Welcher Controller ist den bei den SSD's am besten ?


----------



## Heretic (31. Mai 2012)

Also 128GB reichen für die 3 Spiele locker aus.
Kann ich dir aus erfahrung aufjedenfall bestätigen. Wenn du die SSD regelmäßig ne bischen von alten Savegames usw Entrümpelst wirds nie probleme geben.

Bei Musik usw hast du ja schon selber die beste lösung gefunden.

Bei den SSD sieht es wie folgt aus.

empfohlen werden gerne folgende

Produktvergleich Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2), Crucial m4 Slim SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD1) | Geizhals Deutschland (slim SSD ist einfach nur etwas dünner ansonsten 100% identisch !) ;
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland ;
Corsair Performance Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P128GBP-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland ;

das sind die SSD die bringen was sie versprechen (Crucial M4 und die Samsung 830 sind die Renner)

sandforce Controller waren früher mal äußerst schlecht in sachen stabilität usw. das hat sich aber gebessert.
Trotzdem würde ich noch vorsichtig sein daher solltest du diese 
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-128G) | Geizhals Deutschland
nur nehmen , wenn du bereit bist im notfall auch mal einen Ruckschlag hinnehmen zu müssen. Anderseits ist die anders als die vorgänger aber auch wirklich extrem schnell sogar im realen leben und nicht nur auf dem Papier.

(Vgl hierzu mal diese liste http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...glisten-thread-update-neue-1-1147-punkte.html [kannst aus spaß ja mal AS SSD runterladen und deine HDD damit testen wirst staunen ^^)

Allgemeiner (um jetzt auf den Vergleich zur Caviar Blue und Black zu kommen) kann man eindeutig sagen ,
dass eigendlich jede SSD in sachen zugriffszeit schneller ist ist als eine HDD. Selbst Hochleistungs HDDs kommen nichtmal ansatztweise an die Zeiten von SSD ran.
[Grund: SSD haben keine Mechanischen Bauteile , SSDs haben nur elektronische Schaltkreise , daher braucht die SSD nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit um daten zu finden und zu verarbeiten]

In Sachen Geschwindigkeit ist eine SSD auch in vielen Fällen deutlich schneller.
Bei Billigeren SSD oder welche die Für S-ATA 2 konzipiert sind ist das nicht extrem viel mehr aber man merkt den unterschied.
Gute SSD (wie oben z.B Vorgeschlagen) hängen Normale HDD eigendlich locker ab. Die Geschwindigkeiten sind oft mehrfach höher.
Hier ist gerade der 4K Wert interessant. Maximale Sequenzielle Übertragungsraten die immer angebene  (wie z.B Max 550MB/s Lesen usw ) sind, sagen kaum was aus. 

Selbst ein Raid hat da schon schwierigkeiten an die Geschw einer SSD zu kommen. (ne 10er HDD Raid ist natürlich schneller als ne SSD keine Frage aber wer hat das schon)

falls du noch ganz spizelle Fragen über SSDs hast kannst du auch mal hier vorbeischauen. Dort findet man auch viele Leute die sich auskennen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html

MfG Heretic


----------



## Rhendarion (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bevor ich neue Thread aufmache greif ich mal diesen hier auf. 
Kenn mich quasi gar nicht mit Hardware aus. Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen stellen. Die Beratung für den Rest ist schon erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Jetzt fehlt noch die Frage nach dem Speichermedium. Hier natürlich SSD gegen HDD. Im Moment sind ja die SSD bevorzugt. Würde aber gerne aus Budget gründen auf eine HDD zurück greifen für mein Gaming-Desktop. 
Variante eins wäre eine SSD von Samsung mit 128 GB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--SATA-6Gb-s--MLC-Toggle--MZ-7PC128B-WW-.html
Variante zwei wäre eine HDD http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...2500AAKX-16MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html

Hier habe ich ein Post gelesen U/min vor Cache. Also reichen 16 MB Cache aus für ein Spielsystem oder erzeug ich dann Flaschenhals und bremse den Rechner aus?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Auf die Platte soll nur Betriebssystem und die Spiele.

MFG


----------



## XT1024 (14. Juli 2012)

Naja diese HDD würde _ich_ mir nicht antun. Und das auch noch als Systemplatte. 
Da sind neuere 5400 rpm Platten ja schneller.

Bei der Auswahl eindeutig die SSD.


----------

